# Shop Fox 1HP dust collector (W1727)



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I did some searching through the forum and the review section and didn't see this particular unit listed.

I'm looking to get a dust collector, the shop fox 1hp is rated at 800 cfm and comes with a 2.5 micron bag ( i know 1 micron is ideal)

if you look at my shop pictures i wont have any long runs to make, im looking to have the table saw and chop saw hooked up permanently and because i roll my band saw and planer out of the way i will have those on quick disconnects that can be hooked up as needed.

I've found it online for $190-$205 + 45 shipping.

Does anyone have any exeperiance with this model, or can recommend another model in the same price range?

thanks everyone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey David
If you just need an inexpensive unit that sounds pretty good. I've used several Harbor freight 2hp units for a few years now. I bought the first one on sale for $125 and thought it would get me by until I got my shop organized, but after using it I found it worked great and bought 2 more and mounted two outside. the total for all three was under $400. They were rated at 1800 cfm by Harbor freight. I don't buy much from HF but these have worked great.


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

I've had my Delta 1HP for a few months now and it's been great, as long as I only have one machine hooked up and the hose isn't longer than 8-10 feet. Also added a shaker felt bag which makes a big difference with the airborne stuff.

If I had to do it again, however, I'd definitely go with 1-1/2 or 2HP.

Jason


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Shop Fox….Grizzly with a paint job. Blow out the motor or the motor will blowout.

Regards, You get what you pay for.

Note: The poster no longer sells Dust Collection


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the Grizzly G8027 DC. No complaints. I think it was $149.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

But JJ, I take it you do not use it in an industrial setting?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Did I miss something. Industrial setting?....... What's that about? No, I don't use it in an industrial setting. I use it in my little tiny shop.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Ahhh no, you missed nothing…It's about wheather this Shop Fox Tool is used 8 hours a day vs your "little shop." The problem is that industrial, 8 hour a day run their dust collector dudes wonder why that great deal they got on a Shop Fox (Grizzly) burned out the motor.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I have no idea what the hell you're talking about…....... DavidH… yes, the guy at the top of this thread, didn't say anything about 8 hours and day and neither did I…...


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

i defiantly as much as I beg and plead with the LOML will not be able to do wood working 8 hours a day much less 8 hours a weekend.

looks like i will be going with one of the 3 models grizzly 1hp, shop fox 1 1/2 hp, or possible the HF 2hp any one that buys 3 of anything is telling the truth 

thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I think someone has you on the right path David….... Do some research and I'm sure you'll choose the one that's right for you. One suggestion, if you get the Grizzly, go ahead and order the good bags with it.


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Feel free to be rude with someone else junior!

Dude asked about a Shop Fox model. I asked in what setting it was being used. Not everyone here is a weekend warrior. Problem is I've had INDUSTRIAL customers…yes. those who leave a dust collector plugged in and working 8 hours a day attempt to buy that cheap piece of crap and USE IT in THAT SETTING!
Then, the friggin thing blows up on them because those "fine needle bearings" can' get out of the way of the dust!

There…do you understand now or next time should I send you a copy of Hooked on Phonics?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

First, yes, I'll be rude with you if you're rude with me. Second, you didn't ask the poster, you asked me…..... which really made you look like you weren't paying attention. Suck it up and go on bro.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry. I shouldn't have said any of that…........ The thing is, the site has changed so much. Too many creeps on here now. Have at it guys…...... YOU WON!!!!!


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

I won't bother much with assh**** like you. The same dude who dredges up 50 day old posts on a Sunday. Have a great life!


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

To see said "creep", look in the mirror! My phone number is published here. Feel to call me big shot! Friggin 53 yr old who's 5


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Wow…...another senseless argument here on Lumberjocks …What is becoming of this site ? *
It Sounds like a1Jim has given you the best advice per his experiences. I have an old Reliant 1hp that does just fine providing that I keep the bag filter clean , but I also have a JET 2hp with the pleated cartridge filter that seems to run almost forever between cleanings. I also invested in a cyclone style seperator that sits atop of a metal trash can and removes most of the big stuff before it gets to the filter and prevents emptying the lower bag as frequently. And I also upgraded the the dust filter bag on the Reliant to what at the time was the best available . Money well spent : )


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the input dusty.

unfortunately my house was broken into today, all my tools are still here  but lots of other stuff missing,might be awhile after all before i pick up that dustcollector.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry for your losses : (


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm back. And am myself…......ME. and always will be ME…....... ignore the negative…... remember?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry David. I'm sure you know that wasn't meant for you. That's a blow for sure. Hang in there.


----------



## jasper120 (Jul 30, 2009)

Shop fox 2hp dust collector i don't recomend to buy , i bought after 1 year motor is burnt out i call the company to replace to motor it is same price with the dust collector it is just rip of i have also shop fox 3hp shaper the way they cast the iron fence is all not align


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the HF sucker with the 1 micron bags. Works well for me.
Gee, some of these posters need to lighten up. Testy, testy.
Bill


----------

